#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-04-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 04.05.2014 um 20 Uhr (Alt: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/749/detail/) | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Öffentliche Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<toba1> Hallo, ich habe die Datumsangaben nach DIN 5008 korrigiert. Bei 24 bitte »%a, %e. %b.« nehmen. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<phillip> hi
<toba1> unity-control-center gucke ich mir auch nochmal an.
<phillip> toba1: habe das jetzt mal so übernommen
<phillip> und auch gleich in elementary geändert :)
<phillip> (habe alle Vorschläge die du gemacht hast übernommen)
<phillip> toba1: ist mein Vorschlag hier https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+pots/ubuntu-wallpapers/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions okey?
<phillip> Dann kann ich den gleich übernehmen
<toba1> Da ist nur »English:THE 'OUT' STANDING«
<toba1> ich mache mir auch gerade eine Liste mit den Datumsangaben. Vielleicht können wir die zu den Standardübersetzungen irgendwo hinzufügen, dann haben wir das in Zukunft einfacher
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+pots/ubuntu-wallpapers/de/136/+translate
<phillip> da sind doch 2 vorschläge?
<phillip> bist du eingeloggt?
<phillip> toba1: ja, das ist eine Gute Idee
<phillip> kannst auch selber gerne eintragen wenn du möchtest z.b ganz unten unter »Maßeinheiten«
<toba1> ok, wusste nicht, dass ich da was ändern kann.
<phillip> klar musst dich nur anmelden
<toba1> hier hab ich jetzt auch nochmal korrigiert: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-control-center/+pots/unity-control-center/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<toba1> in der Hoffnung alle gefunden zu haben
<phillip> Done
<toba1> wie bearbeite ich das?
<phillip> toba1: oben Links steht Editieren
<phillip> musst aber angemeldet sein
<phillip> okey?
<phillip> und den hier https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions kann ich nicht übernehmen da LP immer fehler gibt, das hatte ich aber schon mal, weiß aber nicht mehr wie man das machen musste
<phillip> hey CarstenG
<CarstenG> hi phillip
<toba1> habe ich hinzugefügt
<toba1> haha, naja vielleicht auch doch nicht. Canonical belohnt mich mit einem »Internal Server Error«
<phillip> oO
<toba1> ist jetzt online, hat trotzdem geklappt
<phillip> CarstenG: habe jetzt http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/749/detail/ so fertig gemacht, den neuen Termin erstellt und noch ein paar Übersetzungen von dir Übernommen
<phillip> toba1: super
<CarstenG> phillip: fein :-)
<CarstenG> toba1: Sieht gut aus :-)
<toba1> :-)
<toba1> werde ich aktualisieren, wenn ich noch andere Formen finde
<CarstenG> Immer zu :-)
<phillip> toba1: hast du das DIN irgendwo nachgeschaut, ein Link wäre noch gut
<phillip> ach und toba1 wenn du bei midori übersetzt, wird »Tab« mit »Tab« und nicht mit »Reiter« übersetzt (https://launchpad.net/~elementary-l10n-de)
<phillip> ist sonst halt dumm wenn es wo anderes immer Tab heißt (kann man sicher auch drüber streiten *__* )
<toba1> Habe jetzt noch Links hinzugefügt.
<toba1> Bei den Standardübersetzungen steht Reiter
<phillip> super
<toba1> weswegen ich das auch genommen habe
<phillip> toba1: aber das ist elementary und da ist das anderes :)
<toba1> nach welchen Regeln?
<toba1> bei Gnome ist es auch der Reiter
<phillip> Wir nutzen keine Eindeutschung für das Wort the 'Tab', oder the 'Tabs', sprich kein Reiter, Unterreiter, oder sonstiges.
<phillip> Die Übersetzung für Tab(s) lautet jetzt auch Tab(s) im Deutschen, das wurde in der Mailingliste beschlossen.
<phillip> ^ https://launchpad.net/~elementary-l10n-de
<phillip> ja könnte man ändern, aber dann müssen wir das überall ändern.
<toba1> Hm, hatte ich übersehen
<toba1> Ich finde eigentlich den Reiter schöner
<toba1> ich änder das auch gerne
<phillip> mir wäre das egal nur ich kann die Seite nicht bearbeiten
<toba1> an der Einführung von Tab in den deutschen Sprachgebrauch sind bestimmt die Firefox-Übersetzer schuld
<toba1> wer kann denn das ändern?
<phillip> https://launchpad.net/~gotwig
<toba1> ich kann ihn ja mal anschreiben
<phillip> toba1: du warst im Reviewer Team oder?
<toba1> ja
<phillip> da ist ja auch sonst eine Mailling liste
<toba1> steht zumindest dort nicht im Archiv der Mailingliste
<phillip> ja, hmm sehe ich auch gerade
<phillip> vielleicht war die mal woanderes oder das würde im irc beschlossen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2020-04-07
<mikawe> Moin!
<toddy> Moin mikawe
<mikawe> Ich frag mal einfach in die Runde, das Problem mit den Grub Übersetzungen war im Grunde nur das, dass die Sachen am falschen Ort waren? Ging heute Morgen über die Mailingliste.
<mikawe> ...über die Ubuntu Transistors Mailingliste.
<mikawe> Translators :)
